# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A di kush te me thote.

## drummer73

A mund te me thote njeri me saktesi ose perafersi se sa mund te jete pagesa ne gjermani per teknik ashensoresh,ne qofte se keni hollesira te ketij lloji jeni te lutur ti thoni.Ju falenderoj shume per pergjigjet tuaja ne lidhje me temen. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nardi89

Ne Gjermani kjo quhet mekanik ashensoresh dhe rroga mujore eshte 1900-2000 euro ne muaj, kjo nga nje faqe zyrtare e rrogave ne Gjermani, ndersa po te jesh per lidhjet elektrike rroga eshte 2400-2600 euro ne muaj, rrogat levizin sipas qyteteve, ne Berlin mund te jete pak me e ulet, por prape merr kenaqshem, varet nga eksperienca qe ke, gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Marya

kjo shume qe te permendur eshte brut apo net, net dmth sa merr realisht ne dore, brut  sa shkruhet dhe me pas hiqen taksat qe mbahen per sigurimet shoqerore....
te jete net, qenka mire fare , pune pa stres...........

----------


## drummer73

> Ne Gjermani kjo quhet mekanik ashensoresh dhe rroga mujore eshte 1900-2000 euro ne muaj, kjo nga nje faqe zyrtare e rrogave ne Gjermani, ndersa po te jesh per lidhjet elektrike rroga eshte 2400-2600 euro ne muaj, rrogat levizin sipas qyteteve, ne Berlin mund te jete pak me e ulet, por prape merr kenaqshem, varet nga eksperienca qe ke, gjithe te mirat.


Te falenderoj per informaten.

----------


## drummer73

Se sa te mbesin ne dore pasi paguan taksat as nuk e kam idene,po mundohem te marr informata ne lidhje me pagat qe jepen per kete profesion,kam 15 vjet qe e ushtroj dhe kam instalu me qindra nga fillimi deri ne fund me elektrike e mekanike,por ashensoret ndryshe jane ne nje shtet e ndryshe ne nje shtet tjeter(si ide eshte e njejta por ndryshojne veglat ,panelet,motoret,butonat etj,por ne pergjithesi jane me te njejtin funksion.)Kam degjuar se edhe veriu i gjermanise ka paga te mira por s'kam informata te sakta.

----------

